# Come catch snowflakes and winter critters!



## emiliaferrari (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m in the Southern Hemisphere and today winter began in my island! It’s all snowy and aesthetic. You can come and catch some snowflakes or winter critters. It is snowing so someone might be lucky and get a cool fish =). Tips not required but highly appreciated since I’m just starting out lol. 
If you’d like to come make sure to reply and I’ll pm the Dodo Code


----------



## xMartin (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes please! 
Can I come ?


----------



## Opal (Jun 11, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## bluemusicgrl (Jun 11, 2020)

I would love to visit


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 11, 2020)

Omg could I please come in a bit?   I love the snow and would be down for some fishing and snowflake catching!


----------



## Polilla (Jun 11, 2020)

May I visit please? Polillita from CoqitoAzul


----------



## Sami913 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to visit  Sami from IsleSchmoo


----------



## olympics (Jun 11, 2020)

Oooh I would love to come thanks for offering!! Curty from Monterey!


----------



## emiliaferrari (Jun 11, 2020)

We had an error everyone. I’ll open up again now!


----------



## Ro1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Can I come visit??


----------



## Bowserlab (Jun 11, 2020)

Can I visit?
Bowser from Lorna


----------



## Xdee (Jun 11, 2020)

hi can I please dont by?
xdee from charms


----------



## emiliaferrari (Jun 11, 2020)

I'll give this another shot and send the code to less people at a time. So sorry for the errors


----------



## olympics (Jun 11, 2020)

No worries


----------



## adripiedri (Jun 11, 2020)

awww if you're still open i'd love to come


----------



## atlantisblue9 (Jun 11, 2020)

Could I come by?
Sarabi from Prideland


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 11, 2020)

Could I come too please? mama from jillville, I can bring bells, nmt, furniture etc


----------



## emiliaferrari (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok, went through the waiting list so if anyone else is interested respond heheh. Will probably close in some time


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 11, 2020)

emiliaferrari said:


> Ok, went through the waiting list so if anyone else is interested respond heheh. Will probably close in some time


Hi ^.^ May I visit if you are still open ? Thanks a lot :3


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 11, 2020)

Are you still open?  I’d love to come too


----------



## emiliaferrari (Jun 11, 2020)

Bells  or materials or NMT are finee. Whatever u can


----------



## roserk (Jun 11, 2020)

I love winter, please let me come.  Rose from everell.


----------



## Polilla (Jun 11, 2020)

May I give it another try?


----------



## emiliaferrari (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks so much to everyone who came by! I won't be giving the code any longer for today but i may reopen some other time! If i've PMd you de Dodo feel free to come if you still haven't


----------

